# 55 gallon drum uses



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have aquired a damaged 55 gallon water drum. I thought about repairing the small crack and using it for water. My concern is anything I use to seal it leaching into the water. My other thought is cutting it in half and use it as a pot/planter. 

Just wondering if any of you have come up with creative uses for a 55 gallon drum?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

They make very good grills or smokers .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Burn barrel.

Oh,I forgot about your location, a burn barrel would go over like a fart in church, especially a big hairy one


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What is the drum made of?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sorry. It's the typical blue plastic barrel.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

You can still use it ,, they make plastic welders ,, I have seen them on e-bay .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I have aquired a damaged 55 gallon water drum. I thought about repairing the small crack and using it for water. My concern is anything I use to seal it leaching into the water. My other thought is cutting it in half and use it as a pot/planter.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have come up with creative uses for a 55 gallon drum?


Should be able to find a non-toxic glue to patch. Pine pitch would work in a pinch

Water storage or water collection? what do you need more? 55 gal drinking water is handy shtf.

Catching rainwater from a downspout is good too, but then water would need treatment for drinking. The 55-gal barrels were too small for my catchment needs, went to 280-gal totes . Have a bunch and 55-gal barrels too, about 1500-gal total

Another thought is building a slow sand filter from the barrel. Have been thinking about this but probably use a 30-gal for filter and a couple 55 for storage. Freezes hard here so would need to be inside


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, as said the only real way to deal with water pressure is to weld it up, just glue can cause it to separate when it flexes.
If it is an open top, you can insert a plastic liner like a trash bag and fill it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, as said the only real way to deal with water pressure is to weld it up, just glue can cause it to separate when it flexes.
> If it is an open top, you can insert a plastic liner like a trash bag and fill it.


no .... best way of getting a raging case of black mold started .....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, as said the only real way to deal with water pressure is to weld it up, just glue can cause it to separate when it flexes.
> If it is an open top, you can insert a plastic liner like a trash bag and fill it.


A good big old fashioned soldering iron will work with most thermoplastics, thermosets you need a glue.

Epoxy and some autobody fiberglass might do the trick too


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Perhaps a container for a liberal or 2 along with a good dousing of lye?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> A good big old fashioned soldering iron will work with most thermoplastics, thermosets you need a glue.
> 
> Epoxy and some autobody fiberglass might do the trick too


Somewhere around here I have a plastic welder by Nalgene for working with their products, used it for making custom processing tanks out of sheet.
If those blue ones he has are the same as mine, they need to be welded.
Have welded stand pipes in them.
Most of those barrels that I have seen are blown thermoplastic if memory serves me.

Here are some boring details,
MT as a chemist you should be familiar.

Types of Plastics

The term plastics describes a group of chemicals called polymers. Heating hydrocarbons (oil, natural gas or coal) produces plastics. This process is called cracking because a catalyst is used to break larger molecules into smaller ones. The smaller molecules are those such as ethylene (ethane), C2H4; propylene (propene), C3H6; butane, C4H8; and other hydrocarbons. These chemicals, as well as styrene, are called monomers.
The Monomers are chemically bonded into chains called polymers. The properties and characteristics of these polymers vary greatly. Below are the different types of plastics with their properties and common uses.
POLYPROPYLENE (PP)
Translucent
Autoclavable
Maximum temperature: 135°C (275°F)
Brittleness temperature: 0°C (32°F)
Polypropylene has relatively poor impact strength, but excellent compatibility with weak and concentrated acids, bases and alcohol.* Polypropylene is commonly used to make bottles, vials, pumps, funnels and clothing.
POLYETHYLENE (PE)
Translucent
Not autoclavable
Maximum temperature for high-density polyethylene (HDPE) is 120°C (248°F)
Maximum temperature for low-density polyethylene (LDPE) is 80°C (176°F)
Brittleness temperature for both HDPE and LDPE is -100°C (-100°F)
Polyethylene has high impact strength and excellent compatibility with weak and concentrated acids, bases and alcohol.* Polyethylene is used to manufacture waste bags, bottles, refuse containers, pumps and secondary containment platforms.
POLYCARBONATE (PC)
Transparent
Autoclavable
Maximum temperature: 135°C (275°F)
Brittleness temperature: -135°C (-135°F)
Polycarbonate has high impact strength and excellent compatibility with weak acids.* Polycarbonate is commonly used to make non-breakable windows, safety eyewear and face shields.
POLYMETHYLPENTENE (PMP)
Transparent
Autoclavable
Maximum temperature: 175°C (347°F)
Brittleness temperature: 20°C (68°F)
Polymethylpentene has excellent compatibility with weak and concentrated acids, bases and alcohol.* Polymethylpentene is commonly used to make beakers and graduated cylinders.
PTFE Resin
Opaque
Autoclavable
Maximum temperature: 260°C (50°F)
Brittleness temperature: -100°C (-100°F)
PTFE resin has excellent compatibility with almost all chemicals.* PTFE resin is used to produce pumps, stoppers, tubing, containers, non-stick pans and samplers.
POLYVINYL CHLORIDE (PVC or Vinyl)
Clear
Not autoclavable
Maximum temperature: 70°C (158°F)
Brittleness temperature: -30°C (-22°F)
Polyvinyl chloride has excellent compatibility with almost all chemicals.* Polyvinyl chloride is used to manufacture plumbing pipes, raincoats, footwear, earplugs, pumps and tubing.
POLYETHYLENE TEREPHTHALATE COPOLYMER (PET)
Clear
Not autoclavable
Maximum temperature: 70°C (158°F)
Brittleness temperature: -40°C (-40°F)
Polyethylene terephthalate copolymer has excellent compatibility with weak acids, alcohol and aliphatic hydrocarbons.* It is used to make face shields and bottles.
POLYSTYRENE (PS)
Clear
Not autoclavable
Maximum temperature: 90°C (194°F)
Brittleness temperature: -20°C (-4°F)
Polystyrene has high strength and impact resistance and excellent compatibility with weak acids, alcohol and bases.* Ice buckets and scoops are commonly made with polystyrene.
POLYMETHYL METHACRYLATE (PMMA or Acrylic)
Clear
Autoclavable
Maximum temperature: 50°C (122°F)
Brittleness temperature: 20°C (68°F)
Polymethyl methacrylate does not have excellent compatibility with any group of chemicals.* Bench top shields and machine guards are made from polymethyl methacrylate.
*Polymers described as having excellent compatibility are generally capable of withstanding damage from the chemicals named for 30 days of constant exposure. This is only a general indication. Always check chemical compatibility with each chemical for the containers used for them.
The following plastics chart supplied by Nalgene, includes all of the plastics mentioned in this document. This chart gives many useful ratings pertaining to these plastics including temperature tolerances, permeability and sterilization processes.
Click to enlarge Nalgene® Plasticware Chart

1 Heat Deflection Temperature is the temperature at which a bar deflects 0.0111 at 66 psig (ASTM D648). Materials may be used above Heat Deflection temperatures in nonstress applications; see Max. Use Temp.
2 Ratings based on five-minute tests using 600W of power on exposed, empty labware. CAUTION: Do not exceed Max. Use Temp., or expose labware to chemicals which, when heated, attach to the plastic or become rapidly absorbed.
3 Plastic will absorb heat.
4 Sterilization:
Autoclaving (121°C, 15 psig for 20 minutes)-Clean and rinse items with distilled water before autoclaving. (Always completely disengage threads before autoclaving.) Certain chemicals which have no appreciable effect on resins at room temperature may cause deterioration at autoclaving temperatures unless removed with distilled water beforehand.
Gas-Ethylene Oxide, formaldehyde, hydrogen peroxide
Dry Heat (160°C, 120 minutes)
Disinfectants-Benzalkonium chloride, formalin/formaldehyde, ethanol, etc.
Radiation-gamma irradiation at 25 kGy (2.5 MRad) with unstabilized plastic.
5 Sterilizing reduces mechanical strength. Do not use PC vessels for vacuum application if they have been autoclaved. Refer to Use and Care Guidelines for NALGENE Labware, for detailed information on sterilizing.
6 "Yes" indicates the resin has been determined to be noncytotoxic, based on USP and ASTM biocompatibility testing standards utilizing an MEM elution technique on a WI38 human diploid lung cell line.
7 Resins meet requirements of CFR 21 section of Food Additives Amendment of the Federal Food and Drug Act. End users are responsible for validation of compliance for specific containers used in conjunction with their particular packaging applications.
9 Acceptable for:
Nonacid, aqueous products; may contain salt, sugar or both (pH above 5.0)
Dairy products and modifications; oil-in-water emulsions, high or lowfat
Moist bakery products with surface containing no free fat or oil
Dry solids with the surfaces containing no free fat or oil (no end-test required) and under all conditions as described in Table 2 of FDA Regulation 177.1520 except condition A-high temperature sterilization (e.g. over 100°C/212°F)
10 Acceptable for:
Alcoholic foods containing not more than 15% (by volume) alcohol; fill and storage temperature not to exceed 49°C (120°F)
Nonalcoholic foods of hot fill to not exceed 82°C (180°F) and 49°C (120°F) in storage
Not suitable for carbonated beverages or beer, or packaging food requiring thermal processing
11 Straight-sided jars, beakers and graduated cylinders only.
12 Acceptable for aqueous, oil, dairy, acidic and alcoholic foods up to 71°C/160°F.
13 The brittleness temperature is the temperature at which an item made from the resin may break or crack if dropped. This is not the lowest use temperature if care is exercised in use and handling.
14 The tubing will become opaque from absorbed water.
NALGENE® is a registered trademark of Theremo Scientific.
Sources
American Plastics Council
(Rev. 1/2012)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> no .... best way of getting a raging case of black mold started .....


Have used plastic drum liners, not trash bags and never had a problem.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have taken many polymersci courses. Also had to design chemical apparatus for new experiments using plastics. Nasty acids that eat glass, etc.... In some cases no plastics worked, used Nikasil or Inconel

If I remember right the blue barrels are high density polyethlyene (HDPE #2) . Wether food grade or not depends on the plasticizers/coatings used in manufacture. 

There is also subilities as to how PE is processed, it can be flexible or brittle just depending on how it was cured (e.g. bags or bottles). That would also effect welds/welding.

Will have a look at the barrels/pails I have.....HDPE #2

Still like a good metal welder, as you must know , conditions will effect weld. But unless under pressure for a water jug is a concern I'd be happy with good coverage and seal.

Oh yes, it is the cooling process of the molten PE which effects structure. The polymerchains can be random or quite organized. Have studied this on many polymers besides PE.

Now Welding certainly had an effect on this process, soft felxible or hard brittle weld..

I'm sure I am overthinking this.

If you have insight to welding plastics, please pass it on!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you got a beaver problem, you can turn one into a beaver pond leveler. No joke. I made a few when I was 14.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Grow some food


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I was all prepared to give my good idea and then throw some sarcasm on top but...... tirednurse post the garden. That is now what I would do with it. Another vote for the garden.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Sorry. It's the typical blue plastic barrel.


Oh, then not steel.
Then I must ask, what was its original use? Without knowing what was in it first, you can't know what might have leached into the plastic. It may not be safe for anything relating to what you might consume.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Oh, then not steel.
> Then I must ask, what was its original use? Without knowing what was in it first, you can't know what might have leached into the plastic. It may not be safe for anything relating to what you might consume.


It was used for water storage. It got a small leak on the bottom. It is from my work. The boss decided to buy a new one and I asked if I could have the old one to make it a planter.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Make it a pot planter, and I'll pick up some 1.5's.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

An idea Sasquatch is turn it into a dog dish or chicken dish, we used to get them quite frequently with old syrup from my one buddy, we used to give them away we had so many. But they're good for a lot of things like dishes for animals and stuff. The remaining plastic is rather rigid but it can flex. We used them to build a deer stand, we spray painted it all up and works well now, I'm sure if you knew what you were doing you could even make a small framed quonset hut out of the remnants for out of the way storage.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I wouldn't trust it, get a good one and stay away from seconds or damaged goods for water storage. Why take on a potential fail?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> It was used for water storage. It got a small leak on the bottom. It is from my work. The boss decided to buy a new one and I asked if I could have the old one to make it a planter.


It was solely water storage immediately after production? Or is the actual origin perhaps unknown? I'd recycle it into something else, and stick to known history for any container I may eat or drink from.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

You could still do a patch job and still use it for water storage. Just mark it for non consumption purposes. Use it for a garden, baths, toilets, ect.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> It was solely water storage immediately after production? Or is the actual origin perhaps unknown? I'd recycle it into something else, and stick to known history for any container I may eat or drink from.


I'm with you, I'm not trusting anything I'm not sure about. But I purchased it and know it has only had potable water in it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Have used plastic drum liners, not trash bags and never had a problem.


the food industry & FDA couldn't disagree with you more ....

you can get black mold under a water drum due to the conditions - just asking for trouble opening an all you can eat location


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

in regard to the drum - it's food grade - close the crack the best you can without contaminating the drum with chems .... use it for long term storage of a dry goods like wheat or corn - call it a day ....


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> A good big old fashioned soldering iron will work with most thermoplastics, thermosets you need a glue.
> 
> Epoxy and some autobody fiberglass might do the trick too


What he said Good soldering Iron you can order plastic welding rods of the Interenet But you must absolutly no what kind of plastic that drum is made out of you can also use a sliver off of the original drum, Now I know you think you gotta a great find but these drums are like 15.00 whay not save all the hassel and just get another drum


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Doghouse.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Anything to fix a aquarium is non toxic and should be OK.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Let me offer this suggestion...it is one I have done and presently use myself.
First...however...

The barrel is most likely make of HD Polyethylene. There are NO KNOWN adhesives that bond well with it.
melting it to repair it is the only method of repair that works. When I was in the industry (making long-
distance telecommunications cable) the only manner of correcting a defect was to MOLD (heat molding)
a new layer onto the old layer (polyethylene will bond with polyethylene). I will repeat...no known chemicals
will bond (glue) to a polyethylene surface.

The project I engaged in was to cut the barrel in half (turning it into two planters). Dril some drain holes at
the bottom sides to allow excess water out. I then put in about 6 inches of good growing soil and put in some 
potatoes (select whatever variety suits you...your local nursery can offer some recommendations). Water it 
every couple of days. As they grow, add in a new layer of soil and the plants will create off-shoots at multiple 
levels...giving you multiple potatoes from each plant. Don't let the tops of the plants get more than a few 
inches above the soil level to keep them propagating.

I have myself a nice production of potatoes using this method.

Grim

I have a garbage can of fresh soil next to my potato planters to add to them when needed.
ps HD stands for HIGH DENSITY as opposed to Low Density.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Sorry. It's the typical blue plastic barrel.


It would work as a burn barrel - ONCE...

hey there ya go, a stealth self destructing burn barrel


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

cashe container.


----------



## radicaldalzero (Jul 1, 2016)

Check the bottom of the barrel. It should have the triangle recycle symbol with a number 2 in it. This is HDPE (The same plastic that is used for milk jugs and gas cans). I regularly melt hdpe down and make things with it (pulleys, spacers etc). A soldering iron works to "Weld" hdpe, as does a heat gun.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Cabbage








Watermelon








Carrots








Potatos


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Boat dock float.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Man sized kitchen trash can. It's large enough that you'd only need to take the trash out once a month.


----------

